# Alright Guys



## Stawks (Apr 1, 2010)

Go to My Computer
Click C:
Go to WINDOWS
Then go to Media
Than play the file onestop.mid

And proceed to have your mind blown by the most funktastic piece of music to ever come default with an OS.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, this is almost as good as the stuff in the original Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2010)

I DON'T HAVE A C DRIVE :C


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> I DON'T HAVE A C DRIVE :C



you're weird o.o


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2010)

Which Windows :V?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Which Windows :V?



i found the file on windows 7. vista might work as well


----------



## kashaki (Apr 1, 2010)

Pretty damn sweet, but why is it there?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm on XP at work and it's there, too.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 1, 2010)

onestop.mid is the test file for Direct sound. If you open go to "Run" and type in "dxdiag" and then go to the Sound tab, you should be able to run a test of your sound card that utilizes that midi file.

I'm pretty sure it's been in every version of windows since 95/98.
Also: It's easier to just copy/paste this into any open window (without quotes): "C:/Windows/Media/onestop.mid", and press enter.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 1, 2010)

Man, I'm having so much fun with this.

Can someone recommend a full night's worth of this kind of music?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 1, 2010)

Disregard my previous post, I'm thinking of flourish.mid which happens to be in the same folder. You might wanna check out town.mid while you're there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 1, 2010)

Click C: , c: , [: , S: , V: , d: 
Then make a smiley of yourself D8


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Windows XP had a version of "star wars episode 4" but I can't remember how to open it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 1, 2010)

This Mac owner don't have one. Me wants one. :3


----------



## Liam (Apr 1, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Go to My Computer
> Click C:
> Go to WINDOWS
> Then go to Media
> ...


What is this even?
All I see is /user 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 1, 2010)

It reminds me of surfing the internet in the days of AOL. 

MAKE IT STOP.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2010)

THIS IS BADASS


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone post the file, I deleted my Media folder in a desperate attempt to thin out the crap I never use.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 1, 2010)

It's like... the soundtrack to Chrono Trigger.
Weird.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC9Wr3OpaK0


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2010)

That was actually good.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

huh, my computer CAN do something cool, who knew?


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

This is epic.


----------



## Liam (Apr 1, 2010)

> MIDI file on Youtube?  WTF?


*in a related video*


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Why do I have to be on the Mac right now with my PC back up in Pittsburgh?  ;__;


----------



## Bernad (Apr 1, 2010)

Gnarly, this gives me some flashbacks.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 2, 2010)

*Cough* Kids having fun with MIDIs and crappy software synths. *Goes to play it on his SBLive with a 120MB Soundfont*


----------



## Runefox (Apr 2, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> *Cough* Kids having fun with MIDIs and crappy software synths. *Goes to play it on his SBLive with a 120MB Soundfont*



I remember loving the SBLive for that. Now I have an Auzen X-Fi Prelude, but I don't use it for soundfonts nowadays - I use Synthfont. It's real nice. =D


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha this is hysterical. Good stuff.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

My pc tells me to download a yahoo player for it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 2, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> *Cough* Kids having fun with MIDIs and crappy software synths. *Goes to play it on his SBLive with a 120MB Soundfont*



*goes to play with his 50GB of Logic content*


----------



## garoose (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh shit this is sweet, it's like every type of music in one


----------



## Willow (Apr 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Which Windows :V?


I found it on 7


----------



## abitfuzzy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow,just wow. i did not know this was even here.


----------

